
How I Became HackerRank #1 in Two Hours - rampage101
http://williampross.com/became-hackerrank-1-two-hours/
======
nanis
I hope there will be more articles like this exposing HackerRank and its ilk.
Recently, I found myself on that site, and quickly gave up on it after having
to deal with bugs and artificial impediments, even having problems copying and
pasting from my text editor to their textbox.

It is a waste of time for anyone who can program.

~~~
rampage101
Yea I agree. Their own site is programmed very poorly, yet they are supposed
to be the graders of who is a good programmer?

------
0xmohit
See another somewhat recent post about HackerRank [0]. No surprise that it was
flagged.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12667174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12667174)

------
caseysoftware
Funny, this article was reposted about an hour ago but instead of using the
actual link, they appended:

?ref=yc

Nice touch to suck up the karma for an obviously hot topic.

------
lanestp
The stdin nonsense on Hacker Rank is what got me. I neither know, nor do I
care how to process standard in in Swift. When a ten line program needs 70
lines of boilerplate you have a lousy system.

